# Xl2bb got disable



## sksanjeev786

Hi Team,

i am unable to copy the data throught Xl2bb as buttom got disable 

please see the screen shot can anyone hlep me this.

Regards
Sanjeev


----------



## sksanjeev786

sksanjeev786 said:


> Hi Team,
> 
> i am unable to copy the data throught Xl2bb as buttom got disable
> 
> please see the screen shot can anyone hlep me this.
> 
> Regards
> Sanjeev
> View attachment 77677



Getting this messge box please help me how to enable this


----------



## smozgur

Hello,

The add-in must be located in a trusted folder. Have you tried adding the add-in folder as the trusted location in Excel options? 
File>Options>Trust Center>Trust Center Settings>Trusted Locations

Also, please right-click on the add-in file (xl2bb.xlam) and see the Properties/General/Security section at the bottom, and make sure that Unblock option is selected.


----------



## sksanjeev786

smozgur said:


> Hello,
> 
> The add-in must be located in a trusted folder. Have you tried adding the add-in folder as the trusted location in Excel options?
> File>Options>Trust Center>Trust Center Settings>Trusted Locations
> 
> Also, please right-click on the add-in file (xl2bb.xlam) and see the Properties/General/Security section at the bottom, and make sure that Unblock option is selected.
> 
> View attachment 77740


thank you soo much.... now it works perfectly......


----------



## smozgur

sksanjeev786 said:


> thank you soo much.... now it works perfectly......


Glad to hear it helps!


----------

